

‘Mango, Mango!’ A Family, a Fruit Stand, and Survival on $4.50 a Day - cwal37
http://blog.longreads.com/2014/08/26/mango-mango-a-family-a-fruit-stand-and-survival-on-4-50-a-day/

======
percept
“In the early 1990s, the market again experienced rapid growth, devouring
adjoining neighborhoods. A series of neoliberal governments reduced and
privatized public services under pressure from the International Monetary Fund
and The World Bank, causing unemployment and underemployment in the city to
reach over 60 percent. Former engineers, nurses, accountants, and teachers
turned to running small businesses in the Oriental.”

